# Just A Thought



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 22, 2009)

There is a place just up the road from Oink grounds that has great chow, no bbq . But thought it might be fun to sit down to a meal Thursday or Friday before game on at Oink. www.oinktoberfest.com I know it's a way off, but figured I'd just put it out there. I know Griff and I think John want to do the Judging class that Thursday. Be fun to sit down and chow and shoot the well yall know. If interested, let me know so I can reserve a table or the whole place.     I know it's early, but just putting it out there. Think it would be a good time. 

Pigs


----------



## Unity (Mar 22, 2009)

Two here.   

--John


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 22, 2009)

I still like the idea of a potluck better for a Friday night.  Just too much going on with getting ready for the contest.

I'd definintley be up for a dinner out on Saturday night after the contest is over.

Is George allowing setup onsite on Thursday.  That might make a Thursday night get together doable for us.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 22, 2009)

Let me check Dallas. Oh hell yea  potluck is on. Diva? same deal as in the past?   

Pigs


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 22, 2009)

yup

We can host it again not a problem

Hopefully this year I don't feel like the walking dead.


----------



## Griff (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds fun Chris. I do want to do the judging class on Thursday but have no clue what time of day that happens. Count us in for two.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 22, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Sounds fun Chris. I do want to do the judging class on Thursday but have no clue what time of day that happens. Count us in for two.


I'll find out and let ya know.

Pigs


----------

